# Has anyone tried the new 2013 Specialized Romin saddle yet?



## surferdude69 (Mar 28, 2010)

I would like to hear peoples initial impressions of the latest 2013 romin saddle..Specifically the standard romin, not the romin evo..

It would appear from photos I've seen, that specialized have decreased the nose width of the 2013 romin expert a little. I am a huge fan of the romin, but the darn nose it just slightly too wide. 

I also have a romin evo, and it's nose is noticeably narrower, but the evo's overall shape isn't as supportive for me as the standard romin expert is...


----------



## Arnoud (Nov 3, 2008)

I have an S Works Romin. Great supportive saddle. Good higher back side gives you a little more to push against when seated. Nose wide difference, I do not know. Legs do not rub against the nose.


----------

